# Range report, Springfield XD S



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to the range with my newest acquistion, a Springfield XD S. Got it through Gun Broker.com. Haven't seen one yet in any of the local stores.
Trigger was a lot crisper than I thought it would be and that is a good thing - it broke nicely. There is the standard trigger slack I find with all guns having a safety in the trigger but once through that, bang. 
Recoil was sharp but manageable. Expected for a 45 cal in that light a gun. 
Accuracy was great. Top target was with a two handed grip at 7 yards, bottom target was single handed also at 7 yards. Circle is 4 inches in diameter.
I like it. :thumbup:
EDIT - forgot to mention, there are 20 shots in each target.
Got it through GunBroker and with shipping and FFL fees, it was $620.
Fired about 100 rounds through it with no malfunctions. Still need an extended break in but it is sweet so far.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying a second time with the picture.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm planning on getting one in the near future to replace my LCP. Thanks for the report. Love my XD9 and figured it would be good to have another CC that operated the same. 

My dad was gun shopping Saturday and said they had the XDs at Jay's on Garden St. Price was $699 IIRC. I assume it will be a bit cheaper as they come into stock at other places.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm picking up mine in about an hour. Looking forward to running a few hundred rounds through it straight from the box.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not trying to be nosy and please don't think I'm wanting details but:

The price I mentioned in reference to Jay's.............is that what I should expect for the XDs?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The cash price on mine was $510, but not from a retailer. When Academy gets any in - they will be priced at $579 I think.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, thank you. that sounds more reasonable.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

355 flawless rounds down range - straight from the box, no cleaning, lube, etc before firing. I am quite impressed with this pistol. Identical in size to the Shield (even fits in my Shield holster) - but with a big 45 caliber bore!


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Scuba you probably won't want to mess with that little P938....
so I'll just take it off your hands


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Bought 2 of them at Walter Craig in Montgomery when I was there 2 weeks ago, picked it up from mikes on the 5th. They had them for $559 and with transfer and shipping it was around $600 for each gun. 

Shot it today and it shoots great. 100rds and zero malfunctions to speak of. Very manageable recoil for it's size, weight and cal. Last 10rds I shot were some +P HP's and there is definetly a noticable pop when shooting your +P rounds but still not bad. Now comp tac needs to make a shell for my IWB holster so I can start carring it


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We currently have two black XDS's in stock at Mikes. $539.99 plus tax and BG check. $589.18 total.

Looks like we are a little under priced.


Edit..... Just sold them both. We'll get more though.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn! I paid $599 for mine! I got mine a couple months ago though.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> Edit..... Just sold them both. We'll get more though.


I knew they wouldn't make through the day without being bought! :thumbsup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Identical in size to the Shield (even fits in my Shield holster) - but with a big 45 caliber bore!


Is that holster rated for that weapon?... sorry couldn't resist :devil2:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

the bi tones are shipping, for this weather they will hold up way better than the black


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jeff, I've been taking my XD offshore. I keep noticing spots showing up on it...I'm running very wet already...is there anything I can do to stop the spotting on the finish? It comes off but I really like it to look perfect. Nothing internal shows any signs of going offshore but the guide rod. Is there anything I can put on it to sheild it from the elements or just keep cleaning everything that shows up. By the way this is my gun for life and dont plan on ever getting rid of it and really want it to look good forever.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

PompNewbie said:


> Is that holster rated for that weapon?... sorry couldn't resist :devil2:


It fits size-wise - but I don't carry it in it...  I was hoping someone would pick up on that post!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> We currently have two black XDS's in stock at Mikes. $539.99 plus tax and BG check. $589.18 total.
> 
> Looks like we are a little under priced.
> 
> ...



Dang it! I was going to stop by Saturday morning and drool one one of them.:whistling:

Seriously, I know I am going to buy one but have yet to see one in person, much less feel how it's gonna sit in my hand.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

XDS Alert! I stopped by the Academy in Hoover - and they have an XDS in the case that has been there since last Friday! $525

I had him check the computer - and it shows one in stock at the Pensacola store! Somebody needs to beat feet over there and lay claim to it!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Dammit! I'm about two weeks behind the curve on this. Always the bridesmaid, never the bride.

I'll get one. Probably late August. When I do there will be an LCP up for grabs (with some good ammo) here on the forum.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Lickety-Split said:


> Hey Jeff, I've been taking my XD offshore. I keep noticing spots showing up on it...I'm running very wet already...is there anything I can do to stop the spotting on the finish? It comes off but I really like it to look perfect. Nothing internal shows any signs of going offshore but the guide rod. Is there anything I can put on it to sheild it from the elements or just keep cleaning everything that shows up. By the way this is my gun for life and dont plan on ever getting rid of it and really want it to look good forever.


Quit pretending to be Jack Bauer with the sharks and it won't rust.:whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I ran another 200 trouble-free rounds of ball ammo through my XDS yesterday. The trigger has really smoothed out during the 500+ round break-in period. The pistol points naturally for me with the large backstrap installed.

Here is a sample target: 17 rounds fired standing off-hand at 21 feet slow fire.










I attribute the slightly low left group to trigger control rather than sight misalignment. That should improve with continued practice and familiarity with the XDS trigger. The group is certainly acceptable for self defense work at self defense distances. The rough texture of the grip surface aids in control of the weapon with a firm grip, but I didn't find it uncomfortable to shoot at all -- nor did I suffer any pain, blisters, bites, etc. while shooting the XDS.

Springfield has a winner in the XDS. If no one buys the extra one I have listed for sale, I won't complain about owning two of them!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, OK....Scubapro, keep rubbing it in.


:notworthy:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

250 more trouble-free rounds down range this afternoon. This time it was UMC bulk pack 230gr ball.

Accuracy continues to be excellent for the barrel length and the trigger has developed nicely during the break-in.

I also ran 100 rds through the P938 as well. Tula steel case ball from WalMart. Zero issues or failures with the commie ammo. I don't plan on feeding a steady diet of the stuff to the Sig, but I was pleased to see it function so well.

Both the XD-S and the P938 have been great performers during the extended break-in period - and both have proven reliable for use a concealed carry self defense weapons.

I recommend either as primary or back-up use for EDC weapons.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Picked up one at USA Performance on Hwy 29 $559+TX+Background = $605 out the door


----------

